# "Off" Behavior



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a Polish hen who I saw today around 5pm go to the nest (in a Rubbermaid tub turned on it's side with a nest) ,poke her face in a back corner and just fluff up. Just kind of weird. Maybe she had a broody moment since they're not supposed to be broody. She stayed in there for the night.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd just keep an eye on her, probably nothing. False broody?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Maybe she doesn't feel well.How is she today?I know some of my chickens go to bed early,I think they stake out the best spots before the others go in.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess she's a false broody. She was sitting in the nest all prim and proper this morning.


----------

